# Just got our new oven



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

We just had our new oven put in the other day. We had to 86 (to use the so recently debated term) our old oven. It just kept blowing out. It was actually supposed to be on all the time. Its called an AGA. It was nice especially in the winter, because it is cast iron and holds heat. 
The new stove is awsome. Its called Lacanche, and it is red. I am very excited about it. 
 :chef:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats! Whoa, nice oven!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

WOW! I need my shades for this one...AWESOME indeed!!

Congratulations, Crane.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

WOW lucky you, it's quite an oven. Enjoy!!


----------

